# Laufzeitfehler beim Öffnen einer Excel Datei



## Vitus (20. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Programm macht Probleme bei folgendem Code:


```
Dim xlFilename As String
Const WS_NAME1 As String = "Deckblatt"
Const WS_NAME2 As String = "Protokoll"

Private xlApp As Object    ' As Excel.Application
Private xlAppOffline As Boolean

Private xlFile As Object      ' As Excel.Workbook
Private xlSheet1 As Object      ' As Excel.Worksheet
Private xlSheet2 As Object      ' As Excel.Worksheet

Public Sub excelOpen(sFileName As String)
  Dim boolWBOffen As Boolean
  Dim wb As Object          ' As Excel.Workbook
  
  'Prüfen, ob Excel ausgeführt wird:
  On Error Resume Next
  Set xlApp = GetObject(, "Excel.Application")
  If Err.Number <> 0 Then xlAppOffline = True
  
  Err.Clear   ' Err-Objekt im Fehlerfall löschen
  
  'Wenn Excel nicht ausgeführt wird, Excel starten:
  If xlApp Is Nothing Then
    Set xlApp = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
  'Wenn ein Fehler aufgetreten ist...
    If Err.Number <> 0 Then
      MsgBox "Konnte keine Verbindung zu Excel herstellen.", _
            vbOKOnly + vbCritical, Title:=frmMain.sAppTitle
    End If
  End If
  
  Set xlFile = xlApp.Workbooks.Open(frmMain.sAppPath + "Protokolle\template.xls") 'sFileName)
  
  'Wenn ein Fehler aufgetreten ist...
  If Err.Number <> 0 Then
    MsgBox "Die Template Datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden.", _
           vbOKOnly + vbCritical, Title:=frmMain.sAppTitle
    If xlAppOffline Then xlApp.Application.Quit
    Set xlApp = Nothing
  End If
  
  xlFile.saveAs (frmMain.sAppPath + "Protokolle\" + sFileName + ".xls")
  
  'Verweis auf Tabellenblatt setzen:
  Set xlSheet1 = xlFile.Worksheets(WS_NAME1)
  Set xlSheet2 = xlFile.Worksheets(WS_NAME2)
  
End Sub
```

Beim Aufruf xlApp.Workbooks.Open erzeugt er einen err Fehler 424 "Objekt erforderlich".

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Gruß
Vitus


----------

